

The Psychology Behind Costco's Free Samples - skinnybatch
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/the-psychology-behind-costcos-free-samples/380969/

======
anigbrowl
This is pretty weak sauce by _Atlantic_ standards. Is there anyone over the
age of 8 or so who _doesn 't_ know that free samples are offered in hopes that
you'll buy more stuff?

